

Fitness for geeks? - pacefit

PaceFit.com wants to erase the myths of the gym-class and bring the ability to lose weight, look great, and stimulate your mind to everyone through our online HD-video personal training.<p>Am looking for co-founder now. Have been filming, editing, etc.,and want to hear from anybody that would be interested in this incredible project.
======
truebosko
Why the hell does your site insist on resizing my browser full max when it
doesn't need do?

Don't do this.

~~~
pacefit
Excellent point. Will get this removed ASAP!

------
aaroneous
You need more pictures of girls, and less half-naked guys on your homepage.
I'm totally serious.

------
danielhodgins
The value I would see in your idea relates to a niche you have created called
"geek fitness" or perhaps "ambitness". The latter one refers to people that
are so busy trying to excel in their field that they don't have time to think
about working out or designing a program for success.

Setting goals, designing a fitness program, and meeting other geeks or
ambitious types would be fun. Make it a way to meet new people, network,
socialize, and get fit at the same time. None of that is possible online or at
home in front of a DVD player. The value-added is all in the physical world-
real people, real friends, real equipment. The value add is in how you address
your chosen niche- as geeks, as ambitious young professionals. Trouble is, the
people with money are baby boomers aged 45+. Then again, they just haven taken
a 30% hit in widows and orphans stocks!!! Good luck, and if this idea doesn't
work, start building the next one. Today.

~~~
silencio
_Make it a way to meet new people, network, socialize, and get fit at the same
time._

But the question then is whether pacefit is worth paying for. Personally I've
done exactly that at Curves without having to pay a "middleman" like pacefit
to make it happen.

Maybe the appeal is meeting up with other geeks, but I do that all the time,
and I don't know if that's the best matchup of people to go working out
together. At Curves at least I know all the equipment and fitness programs are
designed with women in mind. But how would you match up people online, even if
they live in the same geographical area? You'd have a hodgepodge of gym
memberships, interests, abilities, goals and more.

------
smap
What about this is aimed at geeks? What about it is personal training in any
way? It seems like your idea is to just give people access to standard gym
training videos, nothing personal (or incredible) about it.

And what do you want from a co-founder? Fitness/business/online expertise,
money?

~~~
pacefit
There are several roll-out phases from Beta to complete interactivity. The
training videos are made and digested by the community. Think of trainers as
developers and PaceFit as the AppStore.

Being fit does not take a herculian or "incredible" interface, it takes the
consumer being mentally stimulated in just the right way.As such, you need
huge variety.

I could elaborate more if you'd care to email me: ferguson@pacefit.com

~~~
smap
It's a subject I'm interested in but I don't see any value in what you are
trying to do, it doesn't seem very well thought out.

~~~
pacefit
It's very well thought-out, simply that I don't care to share, in a public
format, every facet of the roll-out plan.

~~~
smap
I don't expect you to publicly share your plan, I get the sense you don't even
have one. You don't seem to be offering anything different than any of your
competitors, except a slightly better designed website.

------
mightybyte
Your website looks nicer, but I can get more and better materials at
<http://crossfit.com> for free. This market is already over-saturated with
businesses trying to take people's money. I think you will find it very
difficult to compete.

~~~
pacefit
We are a platform. Not a content provider. You are right, nothing new is ever
going to come out of the fitness industry. It's pretty simple stuff. Yet
people still under-sweat and over-eat.

See my responses below.

~~~
mightybyte
CrossFit is a platform as well. It's a platform that has also created what is
possibly the most effective system (and content to go with it) out there. They
also have been experiencing massive grass-roots growth recently.

As a paid site, you bring nothing to the table for me personally. If you were
free, I might be interested in browsing. But it would still be very difficult
to top the current well-thought-out, well-tested, and still free online
resources already available.

That's not to say that you can't bring something to the table that reaches a
different group of people. In fact, I think that motivation is probably the
reason there are so many players in the fitness industry. So be sure to view
my thoughts with this in mind.

~~~
pacefit
I genuinely appreciate it!

------
trapper
Who are your major competitors?

~~~
pacefit
Great question. In the sense of online personal training videos - there are
many. In the sense that we are developing a platform where fitness
professionals meet users (think Threadless meets Current TV meets your local
gym), there are none.

~~~
mightybyte
The question is, can your users tell the difference? I didn't see one. It
strikes me that yours might be a little more personalized, but that's about
it. An online personal trainer rather than some ripped dude at the gym--
although you are cheaper than him.

~~~
silencio
But said ripped dude at the gym can _watch_ me work out and can give me
personalized help.

Unless pacefit can give me personalized help, which is most and severely
limited by the not-physically-present aspect, why even bother spending money
no matter how cheap it is? I could just watch one of the many videos out there
or join one of the many communities to network with other people.

I remember the first time I ever used gym equipment when I was a kid in my
middle school's gym. Sure, we could all _imitate_ what the teacher was doing,
but it was pretty clear most of us weren't doing a good job of it, so he'd
personally help us out. Especially for beginners the physical presence is more
helpful than watching a video, even personalized.

